# A good pair of pants?



## rdufokker (May 16, 2006)

Does anyone out there make a pair of pants that don't look like you have a load in them. I am proportionate body to leg ratio - legs not too long for my body or torso not too long for my legs. But, I am only 5' 9". All pants have the same ridiculous rise in the waist. In high school we called them boner pants, cause when you sit down - thats what it looks like you have. 

I am looking for someone that makes a nice pair of cotton or other light material for golf pants that have a short rise (short zipper, crotch not somewhere near the knees). Please help with suggestions.

Current pants have to be pulled up just under armpits to get a snug fit(but not like "two wild and crazy guys from SNL" snug)

Bruno


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

Hahaha, not much of a "pants guy" nor do i ever think about it. But, in high school, they also call it penis pants! :laugh:


----------

